# Planer snipe



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I recently purchased a 12-1/2" Grizzley Portable (I use the term very loosely, it weighs a ton) Planer. I can't seem to feed a piece of wood through it without getting snipe over the first 2-3" of the board. I've tried using an extra infeed roller, no improvement, I've tried using a push block to hold down the stock as it feeds in, again no improvement. I really hate wasting wood and so was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas as to how to eliminate this problem. Any help would be appreciated.
rstermer


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi rstermer,

I hear ya about the "weight" of a portable planer. (Mine is mounted on a rigid mitersaw stand). I've never experienced snipe so, not sure if this would help or not. I usually run my boards thru at a slight angle. I believe that some people put in extra support on the outfeed side. I could be wrong and will stand corrected if I am.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Go to the top of this page. Find Routerforums.com search. Type in snipe and you will get a ton of answers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

I also have a Grizzly planer and some times I will get a snipe when it's coming out of the planer but when it's going in I don't ,,,,It sounds like the infeed pull down table needs to be reset,, this is how I set mind,,, put in a 4 ft level crank down the rollers till the level can move ( besure to unplug the machine 1st.   ) then reset both fold down tables...so you can just slide a pice of paper under the level and the drop down tables tops...

Then I also use some runners sometimes that works very well also...

You may get a snipe in the runners but who cares they can be used over and over...


===========





rstermer said:


> I recently purchased a 12-1/2" Grizzley Portable (I use the term very loosely, it weighs a ton) Planer. I can't seem to feed a piece of wood through it without getting snipe over the first 2-3" of the board. I've tried using an extra infeed roller, no improvement, I've tried using a push block to hold down the stock as it feeds in, again no improvement. I really hate wasting wood and so was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas as to how to eliminate this problem. Any help would be appreciated.
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi rstermer,
> 
> I hear ya about the "weight" of a portable planer. (Mine is mounted on a rigid mitersaw stand). I've never experienced snipe so, not sure if this would help or not. I usually run my boards thru at a slight angle. I believe that some people put in extra support on the outfeed side. I could be wrong and will stand corrected if I am.


The angled feed seems to reduce it a good bit. Thanks for the suggestion!
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> I also have a Grizzly planer and some times I will get a snipe when it's coming out of the planer but when it's going in I don't ,,,,It sounds like the infeed pull down table needs to be reset,, this is how I set mind,,, put in a 4 ft level crank down the rollers till the level can move ( besure to unplug the machine 1st.   ) then reset both fold down tables...so you can just slide a pice of paper under the level and the drop down tables tops...
> 
> ...




Bobj3-

The tables checked out ok.

Your idea on the runners looks like it would work perfectly, by the time the main board hits the cutters, all the snipe that's going to occur will have taken place. I'll have some time to experiment this weekend and will try it out on some scrap. Thanks for the idea!

rstermer


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi rstermer. One of the solutions I've read about and used (might even have been on this forum!) is, if the snipe is happening on the first or last three or four inches of the board (usually due to rise or drop as the board feeds in or exits) you can attach a sacrificial piece to the each end of the board to take the punishment then cut the scrap off. It's worked for me.


----------



## Voncarlos (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I too have the same problem with my older Delta 12" planner. From searching online and the post here it would seem that the consensus is to add the sacrificial piece. I was hoping that some adjustment or add-on was all that was needed, but a last not.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*There is a cure for snipe*

The real problem with the benchtop planers is the small infeed and outfeed tables. I use a long feed-thru table that I have mounted that passes thru the planer in one piece. I can easily handle material several feet long without any snipe at either end. Click on this link to my web site for more info on how I made this quick and easy feed thru table. 

http://www.peterspirito.com/planer.htm


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Peter, that looks like a very good solution to the problem!
rstermer


----------



## 81Custom (Apr 1, 2007)

pmspirito said:


> The real problem with the benchtop planers is the small infeed and outfeed tables. I use a long feed-thru table that I have mounted that passes thru the planer in one piece. I can easily handle material several feet long without any snipe at either end. Click on this link to my web site for more info on how I made this quick and easy feed thru table.
> 
> 
> 
> you are da' man !!!! that's the best planer sled I've seen yet!!!


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Thanks for the kind words*

Replacing these columns, a total of 6, is what caused me to build the sled. PT can be pretty rough, even the best grade, with knots etc so I started with 2x10's six-feet long of pressure treated pine. Beginning with 30 pieces and after planing I used the best 24 for the columns. 

That house is over 100 years old and was built by a great great (etc) uncle of my wife Judy. And she was born IN that house.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Peter, I will do something similar in my new shop. 
Your website is great!

~Julie~


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks, Julie


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Funny, I never recall getting snipe from my 12" Delta portable, but almost always get it from the JPM 13" shop unit. My in/out feed tables are dead level, and I don't always get it and when I do it isn't always a consistent depth.

My solution is to leave the mat full length till I'm done planing and then cut the snipe out


----------

